# Egyptian Moving to Australia



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

*Moving to Australia...Family Concerns*

Hello,
I am an Egyptian Engineer, with over 10 years of experience in my profession, married with 2 kids, my wife is also an engineer, I have been working on my immigration process to Australia and already achieved my positive skill assessment and I am in my application step.

We are middle eastern and Muslim but also we are a very open minded family and my kids go to international schools in Egypt,I have been working in multi national environment, and we look ordinary, so my wife doesn't wear hijab and I am not wearing a beard (although we have nothing against what people look like and we respect fully their individual and personal boundaries).

I have been offered a job last year in Australia and I was invited to this company to set the final arrangement, however I did not close the deal for many professional reasons at that time, I have visited Melbourne and found it could be the home I would choose for my family upon our arrival.

People were friendly, and I enjoyed Australia so much and I viewed it as a wonderful place and a country I would embrace as a home.

Recently, while viewing information on the web about relocation to Australia, we have been struck by several articles and videos about racism in Australia.

I lived in the states and visited several other countries and I understand that these must be individual cases that must not be generalized on a macro scale but always in the back of our minds the questions remain.

So I thought it would be more logical to share these concerns within such a diverse online community like this interesting forum.

The most of my concern is about my children, 7 and 3 years old.

So I will state my questions as follows:

1- Should we be concerned about these kids being " bullied" in schools or parks for how they look like?

2- Is the case like we will be forced to circle in closed communities of ethnic groups for middle eastern only societies?

3- We are willing to embrace our new "home country" but will racism stand in the way even if we are willing?

The whole concern we have right now is the raising of our kids in a healthy community that would be challenging yet fair.

I do thank you in advance for your contributions,

Regards,
M.Omar


----------



## liclgl (Dec 18, 2009)

M.Omar said:


> Hello,
> I am an Egyptian Engineer, with over 10 years of experience in my profession, married with 2 kids, my wife is also an engineer, I have been working on my immigration process to Australia and already achieved my positive skill assessment and I am in my application step.
> 
> We are middle eastern and Muslim but also we are a very open minded family and my kids go to international schools in Egypt,I have been working in multi national environment, and we look ordinary, so my wife doesn't wear hijab and I am not wearing a beard (although we have nothing against what people look like and we respect fully their individual and personal boundaries).
> ...






My Impression, Built on my experience is that these things hung more on human nature, and choices you make as a family...and less on the environment where you live.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Hi Omar

I have a lot of friends in Australia, with kids, without kids, singles, couples, etc etc.. none of them have complained about racism so far and they have been there for years. I have relatives who have been there since about 4-5 years, whenever they come, the kids hate coming back, they love being in Australia, coming to think of it, if they were facing racist comments/bullying in their schools and parks, they would never like being there.

Dont worry, racism is there everywhere, even in India, Egypt, infact around the world, no place is perfect, neither is Australia but I am sure it is better thn most places.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

Dear Anjali


Are you sure....about the racism not being there in australia...I think we have to face the fact that there is racism in australia against asians... we have to be prepared to face the consequences and be very careful.....I dont feel there is that much of an issue among the kids...

But However a grown up asian travelling alone in suburbs is always vulnerable to attacks and mugging.

This is a fact and we have to prepare ourselves keeping these things in mind.

thanks.




anj1976 said:


> Hi Omar
> 
> I have a lot of friends in Australia, with kids, without kids, singles, couples, etc etc.. none of them have complained about racism so far and they have been there for years. I have relatives who have been there since about 4-5 years, whenever they come, the kids hate coming back, they love being in Australia, coming to think of it, if they were facing racist comments/bullying in their schools and parks, they would never like being there.
> 
> Dont worry, racism is there everywhere, even in India, Egypt, infact around the world, no place is perfect, neither is Australia but I am sure it is better thn most places.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Srikanth, 

Will tell you about my friend, He came from Australia, went to this market in Delhi (Janpath), He paid 400 Rupees for teh same thing for which we would pay 20. What would you call this? The friend says Indians duped me, I told him, you can generalise because of one incident and I gave him teh racism example, he said no we australians dont pass racist remarks on Asians.. 

One has to keep these things in mind in India too. I dont go out of my place alone in dark, I dont wear any valuables if I am going out for a walk with my husband. I try and carry just one card and little cash.. these are the precautions that we take here, the saem rule applies if you are anywehre in teh world but many people have a tendency of forgetting the basics of safety. These days no place is safe. and the fact remains, your safety is in your hands.


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

I agree with you absolutely...

but getting duped is okay...but being attacked physically is a serious matter could also end in death.

We have to be careful !!!! be it in india, egypt, australia or anywhere..if we assume there is no racism...it cannot be ....we are and will be moving to australiaand the question is how best can we protect ourselves and this could be in any country....what I am trying to say is not to give rosy pictures to anyone that there is nothing wrong in ....australia.




anj1976 said:


> Srikanth,
> 
> Will tell you about my friend, He came from Australia, went to this market in Delhi (Janpath), He paid 400 Rupees for teh same thing for which we would pay 20. What would you call this? The friend says Indians duped me, I told him, you can generalise because of one incident and I gave him teh racism example, he said no we australians dont pass racist remarks on Asians..
> 
> One has to keep these things in mind in India too. I dont go out of my place alone in dark, I dont wear any valuables if I am going out for a walk with my husband. I try and carry just one card and little cash.. these are the precautions that we take here, the saem rule applies if you are anywehre in teh world but many people have a tendency of forgetting the basics of safety. These days no place is safe. and the fact remains, your safety is in your hands.


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Srikanth, I have always been saying the same thing that I will say now, Racism exists everywhere, in every country, state, city, town.. There will be crime everywhere.. It is how you take precautions and stay away from trouble. If someone has to rob your Ipod or your laptop, they wont see your color first and then decide if they should snatch it from you or not.
If today I carry laptop in one hand, ipod in another, flashy clothes and a mobile hanging out of my pocket, and walk in dark, i am inviting trouble. I would never do it in my Country, why do Asians do it in Australia. I have read a report about the mugging cases and most of those being attacked were students, moving in dark with an ipod, fone and laptop.. 

In India we know there are terror threats, we are always careful when it comes to unidentified objects, suspicious people, why cant people be careful in Australia too.. 

I feel bad for those who were attacked but this is how my mind works, everyone doesnt think alike and I am merely sharing my thought. (not imposing it on anyone)


----------



## sriikanth (May 23, 2009)

very well said. :clap2:





anj1976 said:


> Srikanth, I have always been saying the same thing that I will say now, Racism exists everywhere, in every country, state, city, town.. There will be crime everywhere.. It is how you take precautions and stay away from trouble. If someone has to rob your Ipod or your laptop, they wont see your color first and then decide if they should snatch it from you or not.
> If today I carry laptop in one hand, ipod in another, flashy clothes and a mobile hanging out of my pocket, and walk in dark, i am inviting trouble. I would never do it in my Country, why do Asians do it in Australia. I have read a report about the mugging cases and most of those being attacked were students, moving in dark with an ipod, fone and laptop..
> 
> In India we know there are terror threats, we are always careful when it comes to unidentified objects, suspicious people, why cant people be careful in Australia too..
> ...


----------



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

sriikanth said:


> very well said. :clap2:


Guys, Thank you for your contributions,

I understand Racism is everywhere in different forms, and also it's relative, all what I meant, how intense could that be and if this can get in our way, specially for kids who would suffer most, but for us adults, I think we can take care of ourselves pretty well.

Sometimes you just have to ask yourself, If I am not discriminated where I am , does it worth to move somewhere that you may be subject to that?

I wish to hear from someone who's already there, and in my shoes, how does it feel?

anybody there ?


----------



## kaz101 (Nov 29, 2007)

Please use the search facility to check for other posts since this topic was discussed *a lot* earlier in the year. 

My husband has some Asian cousins in Sydney and they love it there. No racial problems at all. 

Regards,
Karen


----------



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

kaz101 said:


> Please use the search facility to check for other posts since this topic was discussed *a lot* earlier in the year.
> 
> My husband has some Asian cousins in Sydney and they love it there. No racial problems at all.
> 
> ...


Hello Karen,

Thank you for your note, but actually I have used the search facility prior to posting my concerns to the forum, actually I have been reading on other blogs also trying to understand, because really some blogs are very negative and that scared my wife, so I thought it would be more comforting if I get real time and live replies that would help us to be more comfortable with our decision.

Thanks again,

M. Omar


----------



## anj1976 (Apr 24, 2008)

Omar, 
A friend had to come to India but canceled her plans because India is a high risk zone because of all the terror attacks. I kept telling her we too live here and it isnt as bad as the media makes it .. I think the same applies to Australia too.. Be positive, good things will happen.


----------



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

anj1976 said:


> Omar,
> A friend had to come to India but canceled her plans because India is a high risk zone because of all the terror attacks. I kept telling her we too live here and it isnt as bad as the media makes it .. I think the same applies to Australia too.. Be positive, good things will happen.


Hello Anj,

Thank you for your reply,

Actually I am positive, I have been to Australia and I think it's friendly, maybe my visit was not for long (2 weeks) but I had enough time to be present also at the work place and overall it was a pleasant experience.

some people leave their original countries for worse reasons than why I want to Immigrate, Basically I want to have a balance of professional life and private life, I want to be able to spend quality time with my family yet to be able to achieve a decent standard of living, which in Egypt, this balance is quite difficult to maintain.

So we were really concerned about this quality of life we are pursuing, and part of it was the issue of discrimination.

But after all, I am expecting good things as you said, so good things will find me 

Thank you again,

Regards,

M. Omar


----------



## topcat83 (Apr 16, 2009)

M.Omar said:


> Hello,
> I am an Egyptian Engineer, with over 10 years of experience in my profession, married with 2 kids, my wife is also an engineer, I have been working on my immigration process to Australia and already achieved my positive skill assessment and I am in my application step.
> 
> We are middle eastern and Muslim but also we are a very open minded family and my kids go to international schools in Egypt,I have been working in multi national environment, and we look ordinary, so my wife doesn't wear hijab and I am not wearing a beard (although we have nothing against what people look like and we respect fully their individual and personal boundaries).
> ...


I have read all the posts in this thread and I would say - M.Omar, your attitide more than anything will dictate the amount of racism you find. 

|'m not guaranteeing none - but your post reads that you will come with an open mind, and will try and fit in with Australian society. Australian society will therefore accept you, and your family.

Children are very rarely prejudiced - mine had Moslem, Jewish, Seikh, Christian and Athiest friends of different colours, and just accepted them as 'friends'. It is us adults who change their thinking. I am sure your children will be accepted by their peers just as themselves.

And I really hope you don't find yourselves just socialising within your closed community. What I loved about my life in the UK (North-West London) when growing up was the diverse cultures of the friends that I mixed with and learned about.


----------



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

topcat83 said:


> I have read all the posts in this thread and I would say - M.Omar, your attitide more than anything will dictate the amount of racism you find.
> 
> |'m not guaranteeing none - but your post reads that you will come with an open mind, and will try and fit in with Australian society. Australian society will therefore accept you, and your family.
> 
> ...



Hello Top Cat,

Thank you for your reply, I really appreciate your support.

Actually, this is what we want to avoid " circling" in "closed" ethnic communities, if we want that, I think we better stay where we are from originally.

On the contrary, this step is being taken for the good of everybody, for quality and diverse living experience for us and for our children.

As I said to Karen earlier, as live and fresh replies pour in, we are more confident that we are taking the right track.

Thanks and Regards,

M. Omar


----------



## steafo (Aug 27, 2008)

Dont worry man, things will go well...

After 5 or 10 years we will never find worst than Arab countries. Australia and Canada are taking the well educated people from all around the world every year. After a while you will discover that you chose the right decision for your kids and family whatever was the situation there if you compare it to our countries.

Good Luck,


----------



## M.Omar (Dec 18, 2009)

steafo said:


> Dont worry man, things will go well...
> 
> After 5 or 10 years we will never find worst than Arab countries. Australia and Canada are taking the well educated people from all around the world every year. After a while you will discover that you chose the right decision for your kids and family whatever was the situation there if you compare it to our countries.
> 
> Good Luck,


Hello Steafo,

Thank you for your reply,

Actually I am doing well here in Egypt in terms of finance and profession, but I am lacking the quality of life, which I am looking forward to have it in Australia.

And also like you said, I am looking for the place my kids will be growing at.

So certainly after all the supportive comments from the people around, I wish we can all make it successfully 

Thanks and Regards,

M.Omar


----------



## GoingDownUnder (Jan 9, 2010)

I feel this one an appropriate thread for my question.
Please tell me if a muslim having beard face any kind of problem during visa process?


----------



## kero_feuz (Aug 16, 2014)

Hello,
I am sorry for disturbing. I'm 24 Egyptian mechanical engineer faces many problems with 189. 
IELTS preparing.
CDR.
Only have a 3 years experience will complete in july 2015
I go through booklet and I feel lost.
I need any successfully cdr to be like a sample bedide my booklet. 
Thanks.


----------



## Patriot (Feb 24, 2016)

M.Omar said:


> Hello Anj,
> 
> Thank you for your reply,
> 
> ...


Hello M.Omar,
I would like to grab your attention towards something might help you taking your decision. 
Racism in itself exists everywhere, there is no way you could escape from it as you live on the planet Earth. I have been living as an expat for more than 2 years and I had to face racism. What makes you fight it is your personality, your enthusiasm, your target and how you are able to fight in your journey. 
Australia is a place where thousands are immigrating to it from all over the planet. You can see this from the number of EOI and invitations sent daily and how much are taken every month to allow them to proceed with their applications. This in itself is a direct sign that the country is full of people from everywhere and people get used to see that, which makes the racism much less than anywhere else. Add to that, you are talking about the balance of life. I know how it is in Egypt and I guarantee you will find what you seek there no doubt. Just go ahead with your plans and wish you all the best.


----------

